# Need advice about a pea gravel patio



## artlover13060 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm thinking of using pea gravel to make a patio under my deck. All the info I've read says to put landscaping cloth down to keep the weeds at bay. Nothing grows in the area where I want to put gravel. Is the landscaping fabric still necessary? The dirt in this area is hard compacted Georgia clay with a very thin layer of top soil.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

The landscape cloth is used also to maintain a barrier between the stone and the gravel. So yes, use it.


----------



## artlover13060 (Oct 24, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> The landscape cloth is used also to maintain a barrier between the stone and the gravel. So yes, use it.


Bob, there is no stone, just gravel.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Gravel is normally a small round stone. Same suggestions apply


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

I think what Bob is saying is the landscape fabric keeps the gravel separate from the soil/clay. I think this is even more important if you are using pea gravel.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Fabric of not, I don't think pea gravel makes a good choice for a patio. Any small, round stone will constantly move when walked on. They don't lock together. You might want to check into some kind of crushed stone that is available in your area. If you get a mix with sizes going from say 3/4" down to screenings, it will stay put pretty well especially if you run a roller or tamper over it. The fabric would be a plus to help support the stone and keep it from sinking into that good ol' Georgia clay.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## artlover13060 (Oct 24, 2009)

Firehawk - thanks for your suggestion. I will look into the crushed rock. This patio will not get any traffic. It is outside a basement door that has a paver landing. I plan to add a paver foot path to the yard. The main purpose of this patio is to have something that looks better from the view inside the house than a mud bog.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

then your gravel will work fine and look better. To avoid the issue mentioned you would place the pea gravel over a compacted gravel bed. only use less than 1" deep and you get a nice wakable and looking surface.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

Murphy's law says once you install stone with no fabric then weeds will grow.LOL
Technically stone will hold a little moisture and will hold weed seed. Possible germination could result.
I installed a pea gravel walkway one time thru a mulched garden. Couldn't talk the homeowner out of it. The PG ened up in the mulch and we were called back eventually to replace with flagstone.
Use larger stone or flagstone is nice as well.


----------

